

Leonard B. Stern, Creator of Mad Libs, Dies at 88 - steveb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/10/arts/television/leonard-b-stern-creator-of-mad-libs-dies-at-88.html?_r=1

======
steveb
"The men realized they had a commodity. But no one would touch it: Mad Libs
was too gamelike for book publishers and too booklike for game manufacturers.
So in the late 1950s they published it themselves, storing the first printing
— 14,000 copies — in the dining room of Mr. Price’s Manhattan apartment. He
ate standing up for the next several months."

